# Looking for group in Nottingham UK



## Halland (Jan 19, 2005)

I am looking for a weekly game session in the Nottingham, UK . If anyone is interested in extra players, please email on simons@axl.co.uk.

I have mainly been playing 3.0 / 3.5 forgotton realms for the last several years.

Thanks

Halland


----------

